# programming RC71 (HR44) for a Vizio E390-A1, no luck so far!



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

:bang

So I bought the Vizio E390-A1 this past weekend from Costco for the kids' room, and I can't get the RC71 to work with it no matter what!

- I tried going thru the "Program TV" setup in remote control settings menu, and did the "_I don't know my TV model number._." approach, as well as trying a few other ones, with no luck.

- I tried doing the Mute+Select for 5 secs approach, and tried code 11758, and still nothing.

- I called Tech Support to see if other codes would work for this model, and nothing.

anyone have any ideas how to get this thing to work? Kids are having a heck of a time controlling the setup with two remotes, or will undoubtedly end up leaving the TV on, etc.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

12757 worked partially on my Vizio hooked to an HR24.
It will do volume and mute and turn the set off. It will not turn mine back on.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ssabripo said:


> :bang
> 
> So I bought the Vizio E390-A1 this past weekend from Costco for the kids' room, and I can't get the RC71 to work with it no matter what!
> 
> ...


Go to the Vizio web site and see if the manual for your set has DirecTV remote codes.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Did you get the remote into RF first? That's the only way I've been able to get any of my TV's to "take". When I try it in IR - no luck.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Go to the Vizio web site and see if the manual for your set has DirecTV remote codes.


i went but didn't find anything about directv... any links?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ssabripo said:


> i went but didn't find anything about directv... any links?


https://vizio.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/38

Look in the list where it shows 5-digit remotes
I did get the 11756 and 11758 to do the same as the other code I already posted.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Did you get the remote into RF first? That's the only way I've been able to get any of my TV's to "take". When I try it in IR - no luck.


I didn't think i was supposed to. The other tv's worked fine in IR mode.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You don't have to put them in RF if you don't want to. But as I stated, it was the only way that all of mine worked to sync with the corresponding TVs.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

For my Vizio, I had to put in the specific model number of the TV. None of the other codes or the "I don't know" worked.


----------

